# Northwest Breeder Recommendation?



## JoeJErnst

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I joined because my family is looking for a new puppy to add to our family and after doing a lot of research it seems that the Havanese would be a perfect fit.

Can anyone give a list of two or three reputable breeders in the Pacific Northwest? We live in Portland but could drive anywhere in Washington, Oregon, or even northern California if needed.

I'd also like to attend some sort of Havanese event so I can meet some of these little cuties in person. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Miss Paige

A good place to start is Havanese Club of America-they have a listing of breeders on their web site.


----------



## MarinaGirl

I live in Seattle but got Emmie back East so I don't know of any NW breeders to recommend.

Regarding wanting to see some Havs in person, here's a link to a Havanese meetup group that gets together at an off-leash park in South Seattle the last Saturday of the month. But if the weather is bad (like it was last weekend) it may be cancelled.
http://www.meetup.com/Hava-FriendsHavanese/

Additionally, a few of us on the forum have been taking our dogs to an indoor play area called K9 Fun Zone on Sundays from 3-4 PM. Here's info about their small dog playtime.
http://www.k9funzoneseattle.com/small-dog-yappy-hour.html

Let me know if you drive up for one of these activities and I'll make sure to be there so you can meet Emmie.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Suzi

I live in Portland and I joined the Oregon trail Havanese club about three years ago. I wrote a note to the president of the club and she helped me with suggestions on breeders. She would also know about events in the near future. I also think she may have a litter right now. If not she has all the club members names and such who may have some puppy's. If you have any problems PM me and I'll give you her phone number.


----------



## JoeJErnst

Thanks for the responses! I just emailed Claudia and I'll have to consider a trip up to Seattle.


----------



## JCheng26

*Breeders around WA State?*

Just wondering if there are reputable breeders around WA state that folks could share with me? We are close to Seattle, but can drive anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## misstray

JCheng26 said:


> Just wondering if there are reputable breeders around WA state that folks could share with me? We are close to Seattle, but can drive anywhere. Thanks!


http://www.cascadehavanese.org/2.html


----------

